# Police Officer Sean Clarke Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department, NC



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Police Officer Sean Clarke 
*Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department*
*North Carolina*
End of Watch: Sunday, April 1, 2007Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 31, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Clarke and Police Officer Jeffrey Shelton were shot and killed after responding to a disturbance call.

At approximately 2330 hours, Officer Clarke and Officer Shelton responded to a disturbance call in an East Charlotte housing complex on Barrington Drive. While investigating the disturbance, a struggle with one suspect ensued during which Officer Clarke and Officer Shelton were both shot.

Both Officers were transported to the Carolinas Medical Center where they died from their injuries.

Officer Clarke had served with the Charlotte-Meckenburg Police Department for one year and was assigned to the North Tryon Division. He is survived by his wife.
Related Line of Duty Deaths Police Officer Jeff Shelton
Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department, NC
EOW: Sunday, April 1, 2007
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department
601 East Trade Street
Charlotte, NC 28202

Phone: (704) 336-2337


----------

